# How Much?



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Hiya

Just wondered if anyone can offer some advice.

My boys are now 29 weeks old and are on solids.  Can anyone advise on how much they should be eating per meal (rough guide - I know all bubbas are different).

At the mo they get about 8 heaped teaspoons of cereal between them for breakfast (with milk added).
Lunch and dinner they get a jar of food each and either a jar of dessert split between them or a petit filou (small) yoghurt each.
Morning and bedtime bottles are about 8.5oz each and two daytime bottles are about 5.5oz each.

Thanks

Karen xxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Milk should be about 500ml/24hrs 

Food- varies from babys to babys but it sounds as if they are settled with what they are having.

At that age molly was on about half a small baby jar or 2 ice cubes. 

Jxx


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Jeanette

Thanks so much for your response.

Another one for you tho.  At this stage is the milk more important than the food as Euan's milk intake is  kind of up and down at the moment.  ALways takes his first bottle of the day (all of it) but not always taking all of his other bottles.
Also have cut down lunch amount a bit, split 125g jar of food between them and give them perhaps three/four teaspoons of dessert each.

There always seems to be a little bit of sick after each meal, but nothing major.  Is this a problem or just something that most babies do, bearing in mind both (more so Euan) were refluxy babies when they were in hossie.

Also, sorry to go on, Ryan always seems to have, what I can only describe as a frog in his throat kind of thing (sounds like he needs a good cough) after his milk and meals!!!!

Am seeing HV on Monday but wondered if you had any input in the meantime.

Thanks in advance Jeanette.

Hope you are well

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

re milk- yes it is still more important at this stage. But remember, yogharts, cheese etc all count as well!

Sickness- maybe because of the reflux or more likely to be because they have eaten a little too much!

Frog in throat- would need to hear it to be honest. Could be abit of phelgm or a dry throat. Difficult one to say over the net!

Jxx


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Thanks again Jeanette

Think another reason we always have a bit of spukle after meals is cos whenever I put the boys down now they immediately roll on to their tums, which is not a good idea after a meal.

Hopefully the HV will shed some light on Ryan's crickly throat.

Take care

Love

Karen xxx


----------

